# Benelli Nova vs. Remington 870



## huntingdude16

*Your choice?*​
Benelli Nova3525.93%Remington 8708160.00%50/501914.07%


----------



## huntingdude16

Possibly the two best buys on the market today, I just wanted to see who would win the majority. The 870 has proven itself very worthy through time, but the Nova has recently made a name for itself as a dependable and affordable gun also. Who gets your vote?

Now, I KNOW there are other great guns out there that may be able to compete! But this is a topic for these two guns, so lets keep it that way!


----------



## twopopper

I have had an 870 for 5 years. Bought a Nova last year, and like the Novas feel. Gave the 870 to my son. Both are excellent guns.


----------



## greenheadfallon

i voted 50/50 because they both will get it done and are great guns. the 870 has the numbers out there to tell you that people keep buying them. but the nova is also the same way but newer, most people i know prefer the nova as do i because of the fit. so i say 51/49 to the nova


----------



## Horsager

This will be a worthwhile poll in about 10 more years. Give the Nova 20yrs of availability to the public before making the judgement. Not nearly enough Nova's out there to make any claim about reliability long term.

Lab testing for total rounds before failure had little to do with field performance.

No flies on the Benelli but it doesn't deserve mention in the same sentence as an 870, at least, not yet.


----------



## usmarine0352

You can NEVER go wrong with a Remington 870.

"You don't own a shotgun, unless you have a Remington 870."

- Unknown.

I've gone thru three 870's and all of them are still working great.

However, my friend shoots and loves his Benelli Nova. And he's also never had any problems with his Remington 870. But he just shoots his Benelli Nova now.

:sniper:


----------



## jwdinius1

im 22 years old an down 3 870's and it's not because they quite working, i still have them all, one setup for turkeys and theother two are mine. they are the best and olny shotgun ill ever own.


----------



## darkgael

With all due respect, this is not an effective poll despite the fact that people will respond to it. One of the other posters said it - maybe in 20 yrs. when the Nova had had the test of time that the 870 has had. Arguably many more people will own the 870 since it's been available a lot longer; consequently, you are going to have the vote skewed in that direction.
Both are fine firearms; choosing between them is a win-win situation. 
Pete


----------



## Ac_EsS

^
l
l
yeah what he said!!!! :beer: well put pete


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I have a Nova, just spent $60 to have the trigger worked on. It is very noisy, the forearm ratlles everytime I try to adjust it on my shoulder. I bought it to hunt coyotes, affraid to take it because it makes so much noise. It shoots good though


----------



## twopopper

Kelly Hannan said:


> I have a Nova, just spent $60 to have the trigger worked on. It is very noisy, the forearm ratlles everytime I try to adjust it on my shoulder. I bought it to hunt coyotes, affraid to take it because it makes so much noise. It shoots good though


There are 2 set screws, one on either side of forearm. Try tighten them up a little. Should get rid of your rattle noise. Don't over tighten. I turned mine in untill they bottomed out then turned out 1/4-1/2 turn.


----------



## bmxfire37

i love my 870's i got a 12 and a 20...the 12 packs a punch with a slug load for deer, and i prefer my 20 for turkey


----------



## Kelly Hannan

thanks for the info on the set screws, will definately check into it


----------



## malspeck

I have an old 870 which I enjoy, but today I bought my oldest son a Benelli Nova Youth 20ga. He's excited and it's lighter than the youth 870. Hopefully he gets his first goose, duck or pheasant this year.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Horsager said:


> it doesn't deserve mention in the same sentence as an 870.


I agree!


----------



## huntingdude16

The fact that as many people like the nova better as they do, tends to disagree with that statement.


----------



## live_4_quack

I have one of both. Both are great guns. Neither one has ever let me down. I may be slightly partial to the Nova right now because of the one piece stock and reciever. I like to use the Pi** out my guns. When I get home with the 870, I have to wipe everything down inside and out. The Nova, I dismantle, spray it with hot water, dry it and oil it...ready to go.

just my two cents...


----------



## mach

I had a wingmaster for 40 years and now have the express gone thru one firing pin and extractor spring..love the Rem.
I tried out the nova in 2004..and it felt real bulky and heavy and was not as slick as a worn in rem..I just put in a Ramline syn camo kit and it now weighs less than 7 lbs..great for long distance treks


----------



## coyote_buster

Only thing I noticed is that in cabelas they sell more stuff for the 870 than the nova.


----------



## luthpontoo

i have an older 870 a newer 870 and a nova . i love my older 870 and my nova .The fore arm on my nova rattles but i can live with it .No other problems at all.As for my newer 870 all i can say is they dont make em like they used to. Pump action is rough and it rusts like crazy. Needs more tlc than my older 870 and aint near as smooth. Nova danm near pumps its self.


----------



## Hunter_58346

Are you guys comparing an 870 Wingmaster or the Express? Not fair either way.


----------



## themaddmortician

NO OFFENSE 870 LOVERS:

I have to say Remington should be embarrased with the quality of their 870 Express lately. I have no doubt that the older 870's were superior, but have you shouldered a new one....their extremely sloppy. Both sportshops I went to last week had employees tell me the same.

The wingmasters are in a different category, they are a superior shotgun, and signifies what a true classic shotgun stands for. But to compare the NOVA with an 870 Express in today's standards...come on.

If Remington started to make their model 700 rifle the way they produced the express I would imagine their would be alot of unhappy people.

In my opinion the 870 is comparable to a mossberg maverick....you get what you pay for...

Cheers,
TMM :beer:


----------



## TANATA

I haven't been able to get my Nova to act up. Doesn't matter how dirty or muddy it is, always kicks them out good and is a good feeling gun too. Shot with 3 guys last week who had 870's and all of them were lovin the gun when we were shooting clays.


----------



## 94NDTA

We have both, mine is about a 10 year old 870 express and my fathers is a 2004 Nova. Both shoot great, nova is slightly bulkier if you are use to the 870.

Never the less, neither has jammed, both of them shoot great.

Nova just looks cooler.


----------



## stickemdeep

i dont like the way the novas fill, its makes the gun want to drop a little on me. i have always shot a 870 but i recently changed to a beretta 390, best feel of any gun ive held on my shoulder and less recoil.


----------



## dwshunt

870 for me. My friend has a Nova and it rattles alot. I've shot it several times and the last time was lucky enough to get a double on ducks. I'll have to tell him about tightening the set screws to see if that helps. He loves that gun though!

Good Hunting.


----------



## ej4prmc

When youask 870 is that the WINGMASTER? if yes REMINGTION all the way :beer:


----------



## dfisher

Benelli makes a great gun. My SBE hasn't given me any trouble ever. But, on the other hand, I just don't like the Nova. Looks wierd to me.
I guess I'm just old school, but give me the 870 anyday.


----------



## Neanderthal

I think the Nova will prove to be a good performer, but let's wait FIFTY YEARS or so and let history decide. The 870 was first sold in 1950 I believe. Over NINE MILLION sold! I doubt any shotgun will compare to this track record in my lifetime.


----------



## Cool Hand Hodge

They now have over 10million sold. With as many 870s that are out there, they have the least complaints of any shotgun sold. You may read of more 870 problems in the forums but that is because there are 20 870s sold for every 1 of another make. The are the benchmark and the best!


----------



## blhunter3

870 has been around longer and has been time tested.


----------



## duckslyr

I own a 870 and its granddaddy the model 31 and both guns are awesome. the only problem i have ever had was the extractor claw cracking and it only cost me $20 installed. the nova seems ok but my buddie has one and the pins that hold the action together fell into the river the other day on a duck hunt. after that he got to sit there and watch me pound the greenies all day. i did feel bad and let him use my 870 since his nova fell apart :lol:


----------



## wurgs

I agree with the 870 being the best. I own a wingmaster I bought used over 20 years ago and after thousands of rounds through it, haven't had any problems. Besides a good cleaning at the end of the season, I haven't spent a penny on it yet.


----------



## NDTerminator

Not even a question here. The 870 is probably the best pump action ever designed and is unquestionably the Gold Standard by which all others are judged...


----------



## Slingadero

jwdinius1 said:


> im 22 years old an down 3 870's and it's not because they quite working, i still have them all, one setup for turkeys and theother two are mine. they are the best and olny shotgun ill ever own.


Wait..So one is setup for turkey's and the other two are yours?

I wasn't aware turkeys could shoot. I can imagine they would probably need an unorthodox setup to fit though.


----------



## doubledroptine08

870 all the way i have shot both and i love my 870 it just feels so good and it runs flawlessly


----------



## jacobsol80

I have owned my 870 Wingmaster for 32 years. About 15 years of the 32 the gun was used a minimum of five days per week from Sept. to Jan. Have never had ONE problem with it. Guess what gun I am going to vote for.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter

I'm going to say Rem 870.
However, I like mossberg, but I'd never turn down a remington.
Picking up my 2nd mossberg in a month or so.


----------



## trikortreat

themaddmortician said:


> NO OFFENSE 870 LOVERS:
> 
> I have to say Remington should be embarrased with the quality of their 870 Express lately. I have no doubt that the older 870's were superior, but have you shouldered a new one....their extremely sloppy. Both sportshops I went to last week had employees tell me the same.
> 
> The wingmasters are in a different category, they are a superior shotgun, and signifies what a true classic shotgun stands for. But to compare the NOVA with an 870 Express in today's standards...come on.
> 
> If Remington started to make their model 700 rifle the way they produced the express I would imagine their would be alot of unhappy people.
> 
> In my opinion the 870 is comparable to a mossberg maverick....you get what you pay for...
> 
> Cheers,
> TMM :beer:


did ya shoulder it yerself or did u just take there work for it?


----------



## trikortreat

Shotgun Shooter said:


> I'm going to say Rem 870.
> However, I like mossberg, but I'd never turn down a remington.
> Picking up my 2nd mossberg in a month or so.


i have no problem with mossberg i like them alot and have never failed me.


----------



## oldfireguy

I bought my 870 Wingmaster Magnum used when I was 18 (that's 38 years ago). It remains my hunting gun. I've bought the Model 12 (just to have one), won an 870 express, and have a backup 1100....but the 870 is the one gun in my collection that I would grab if my survival depended upon a single firearm.
The Nova doesn't have the proper feel to me, but I hear from friends that it is a shootin' machine.
Isn't it nice to be able to have a choice of quality firearms these days. Even hunting rifles have had significant improvements in trigger pull and accuracy.
Buy now.....and keep a couple hidden away.


----------



## Eric Hustad

I have had a Nova for around 10 years and have dropped in water, mud, snow etc and it just keeps shooting. Two years ago I bought the SBE II and after having it out in the snow in Dec I was wishing I had the nova. For the price and ease of cleaning its tough to beat. Although can you really go wrong with either gun??


----------



## Tylor Johnson

My vote would have to be for the Nova!! :sniper:


----------



## wburns

I have to vote for the Nova. I own both but I like the feel of the Nova better. The 870 has never fit me well. I have tried several and they just don't feel right. The Nova shoots great. Both guns are almost industructable so either way you win. I tightened the bolts on my forearm and the rattling went away. Someone posted earlier that he noticed more aftermarket parts are out ther for the 870. That is true due to you can't take the stock off of the action on a Nova limiting what you can do to it such as putting on a pistol grip etc. Over all both are great guns. It just depends on which one fits you better.


----------



## brittanypoint

Definately Nova. My buddy shoots an 870 Express. We were out duck hunting and the snow and wind froze his 870. My Nova got a lake dip by accident and never locked up at all. Shot like a gem. I killed my limit and he shot his with my gun.

I will say the wingmaster is by far my favorite. But my wife keeps me on a budget. So, I bought a beretta auto


----------

